# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingUbuntuOnBigDisk

## YannBuntu

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...buntuOnBigDisk

Support threads/questions should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.
__________________

----------

